# ETL approved



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it is around here if it has "US" next to "ETL"


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NC has a list a testing laboratories which are accepted. I am quite sure that ETL would be on most if not all state lists.

http://www.nciaei.org/section/pdfs/ThirdPartyAg.pdf


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> NC has a list a testing laboratories which are accepted. I am quite sure that ETL would be on most if not all state lists.
> 
> http://www.nciaei.org/section/pdfs/ThirdPartyAg.pdf


Thanks. I'm having a difficult time finding where Minnesota accepts ETL as a valid organization for listing and approval. Any ideas?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Found it. ETL is a NRTL according to OSHA which is the guideline Minnesota uses.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Found it. ETL is a NRTL according to OSHA which is the guideline Minnesota uses.


NRTL means Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory and ETL is one of many. UIL & ETL are pretty common labs


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Just to avoid the confusion, that list is a little out of date. ETL is now part of (and the label used by) Intertek, who also bought Entela on that list and I think another one or two smaller labs.

Most states now no longer want to be list maintenance people so they just refer back to the OSHA list of NRTLs.

http://www.osha.gov/dts/otpca/nrtl/


----------

